# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El imputado por corrupción Cerdá, asegura que el ministerio trabaja "silenciosamente" en el PHN

## NoRegistrado

> El consejero de Agricultura, Antonio Cerdá, aseguró hoy a los periodistas que el ministerio de Agricultura trabaja "silenciosamente" en la elaboración del Plan Hidrológico Nacional, y advirtió que hace tan sólo tres meses que fueron aprobados los planes de cuenca que tenían que haber estado finalizados en 2009.
> 
> Cerdá, a preguntas de los periodistas durante la presentación del balance pesquero del año pasado, recalcó que a diferencia del año 2000, en este Plan Hidrológico habrá que tener en cuenta no sólo el déficit hídrico de la cuenca del Segura, sino las desalinizadoras que se han construido en estos últimos años y a las que habrá que "dar una utilidad porque se ha hecho una inversión".
> 
> En este sentido, indicó que hay un grupo de expertos del ministerio trabajando en ello.
> 
> "Vamos a ver si somos capaces de sacar una planificación que responda a los problemas y que no tenga marcha atrás", en clara alusión a lo ocurrido al entrar en el gobierno José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, cuya primera decisión fue derogarlo.


http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...hn_966512.html
Por lo visto tiene mando en plaza en el ministerio.

Lo que no sé es si éstas afirmaciones las habrá dicho para evitar las preguntas de los periodistas sobre su declaración hoy ante el juez por su imputación por el primero de varios casos graves de corrupción en los que su nombre aparece.

 Aún así, yo creía que éstas cosas tan importantes se deben hacer con luz y taquígrafos. Desde luego la opacidad y el ocultamiento, denota algo oscuro y nada bueno. estaremos atentos.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

